# Can not search...why?



## KarenLK (Sep 3, 2014)

I always get a token expired message which tells me to hit the back button and try again. This is getting annoying...maybe it is my computer?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 3, 2014)

am able to search without error? 

when do you get the error?

have you tried the global search function?  http://search.tug2.net


----------



## KarenLK (Sep 3, 2014)

I use search button on top...the n=one between New Posts and Quick Links -- the one I have always used.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 3, 2014)

so just clicking the button gives you an error?


----------



## KarenLK (Sep 3, 2014)

If i put the search term in directly from that drop-down, i get the message. I just tried it using advanced search and all was fine. What is a token?


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

Try logging off the board to clear your TUGBBS cookies, clear your browser's cache, then log back in and try your search again.


----------

